# Perdido River big cats



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

6.43am just rolled in from Perdido river with some big cats, ill post the report and pictures when i get up from my nap.

Great success..


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Good deal. Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

34.5lber he was a real brawler we also got some other really nice flatheads along with a 10lb blue.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! those will fry up nicely with some cheese grits and hushpuppies...thanks for the report and pictures..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

he is still alive in my live well, keeping him fresh


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Never disappointed in your posts cathunter. Good job :thumbup:


----------

